# An experiment with Router and textures



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I used this design for a table I made years ago and I have wanting to use it on a box.
This weekend seemed like as good a time as any to get er' done.
I used some mystery wood that I could not identify that has been in my wood pile and got to work.
It is 10"x7"x5"
After routing the design I decided to give it a taste of texture by sandblasting it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice work Greg. I'm curious, did you use a jig, or just lay it out and then use a straight edge as a guide?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice Greg. I'm interested in your response to Brian's question too. Any pics of the table?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice, Greg.
How did you "bend" that circle?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, super nice Greg!! Love that design and the look of the sandblasting. I would love to see it in person!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks really nice Greg.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's very unique , nice work Greg


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like it...you do some really unique stuff.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Greg you do some interesting work! So I detect a corebox bit for the veining? The cuts at the base look rounded. Have you considered inlaying contrasting materials in the veining? 

I made this one earlier this year for a benefit, not sure if the workmanship or the reclaimed wood story got it sold the 1st night. They, (benefit folks) told wifey the person that bought it thought it belonged on a ship so they sent it to Fla to place it in their yacht.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's nice Ronald can see how they thought it was nautical.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

BrianS said:


> Nice work Greg. I'm curious, did you use a jig, or just lay it out and then use a straight edge as a guide?


I used a straight edge as a guide after drawing it out in pencil.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice Greg. I'm interested in your response to Brian's question too. Any pics of the table?


Here is the table...
On both the box and the table I use a straightedge with a 3/16" round nose bit.
Fairly straightforward and I just clamp it to the piece


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Gene Howe said:


> Very nice, Greg.
> How did you "bend" that circle?


Gene...I drilled a 3" hole in a piece of 1/2 ply and used it as a template


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Ghidrah said:


> Greg you do some interesting work! So I detect a corebox bit for the veining? The cuts at the base look rounded. Have you considered inlaying contrasting materials in the veining?
> 
> I made this one earlier this year for a benefit, not sure if the workmanship or the reclaimed wood story got it sold the 1st night. They, (benefit folks) told wifey the person that bought it thought it belonged on a ship so they sent it to Fla to place it in their yacht.


That is a really nice clock frame.
I did use a 3/16 round nose bit.
I have done a number of pieces by inlaying contrasting woods.
Here is a king size bed frame using spalted oak and walnut


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That bed frame is fabulous Greg. Especially the posts, they look very tactile.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Greg, your work is awesome. Not only do you show great woodworking skill but also the sensibilities of a natural, well developed artist. I just can't express it well enough.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> Wow, super nice Greg!! Love that design and the look of the sandblasting. I would love to see it in person!!



thanks Lee... if you ever get out to the Prairieville area let me know. You are welcome to come by and see the shop and talk sawdust.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The mahogany goes back to the early 60s and the Poplar somewhere between 1900 to 1915, I was able to see the original structures B. print, (likely a copy of) but it was actually blue and so faded most of it was unreadable.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice work. 
Allen


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Greg.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a "Successful" experiment Greg. You sure do GREAT work!

What wood did you use for the cat under the table? lol, j/k :lol:


----------

